# MEDICARE EDIT PTA 0061- Facility (UB-04)



## adillard7 (Aug 25, 2011)

Medicare edits procedure (ICD9) 0061 (PTA) and states 0063 must be on same claim.  However, the patient had PTA 0061 and either no stent and therefore no 0063 or extracranial stent 0064

Has anyone else encountered this edit?

What did you do?

Thanks


----------

